

Ask HN: Algorithms Resources for Beginners? - this_rabbit

I am a beginning web developer with no CS background. I&#x27;ve had a year of experience with ruby and some haskell. I&#x27;m hungry to dig deep into this material to use in my own projects and just for learning and challenge, but every resource I&#x27;ve found requires a CS background.  What are good resources for learning algorithms for total beginners? Thanks!
======
chad_strategic
I'm a self taught developer and I have built my own algorithms.

This is probably the most important resource:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/jack-dorsey-on-
programmers-20...](http://www.businessinsider.com/jack-dorsey-on-
programmers-2013-3)

If you really are coding what you want, you will figure it out. Don't let
anybody tell you otherwise. CS degree is not needed.

------
Aheinemann
just one thing: computer science ist not about programming. CS is about the
math involved in solving problems using a specific set of instructions in a
manner sufficiently specific that it can be implemented. It is intimidating at
first and quite helpful once mastered. Don't avoid it and don't let it deter
you.

build a tool set of algorithms and you will begin to understand. Then you will
want to study cs (possibly). resources:

Introduction to Algorithms by Leiserson, Rivest et al.

Algorithms, Sedgewick

Computer Graphics: Principles and Practice by Foley

[http://bookboon.com/en](http://bookboon.com/en) free ebooks about math, cs,
programming, office...

------
ChintanGhate
This question was answered aptly on quora, perhaps something from this link
will be helpful for you - [http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-most-learner-
friendly-reso...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-most-learner-friendly-
resources-for-learning-about-algorithms)

